# Breeding Tips



## Elise Salvio (Sep 21, 2021)

Hey Everyone

im wondering if anyone has any breeding tips as I’m a first time breeder not doing it for the money just after the experience. I’ve had my beautiful two albino Darwin pythons for the last 5.5 years and they have been together for the hole time they were sold to me as male and female but I never got them sexed and I honestly never expected that they would breed and yes I know that sounds weird but I just didn’t. I want to do the best I can I’m on the Gold Coast and I’m also wondering if anyone knows any good reptile vets apart from the one in Currumbin Valley.

thanks Elise


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 22, 2021)

Hi Elise, people are usually quite happy to answer specific questions, but just a vague 'I want to know about breeding' question isn't likely to get a meaningful answer. There is no shortage of information online, some of us here have written books or magazine articles or the care sheets you'll find online, and typing it all out again in the hope of answering what you might have missed doesn't make sense. Do a lot of reading and if you still have specific questions, which you probably will, feel free to ask 

Other than repeating what you'll already have read online (or should have), all we're really left to do is either post something like this post or answer with something facetious like 'put a male and female together'.


----------



## Elise Salvio (Sep 22, 2021)

Okay that makes sense thanks for reply. I have looked on YouTube but all the videos are people from overseas. Is there any books you could recommend or informational websites because I’m pretty sure my female is pregnant and I really don’t want to kill the eggs when they are laid?


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 22, 2021)

https://www.thereallygoodbookshop.c...an-Pythons-Second-Edition-Edited-by-Mike-Swan this is a must for all new breeders in my opinion









Breeding Carpet Pythons - Reptiles Magazine


Since the time hominids first became Homo sapiens and used plants and animals in ways other than hunting and gathering, the practice of selective breeding began. Stated simply, selective breeding is the process of choosing certain plants or animals for particular traits and breeding them to...




www.reptilesmagazine.com







https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3N1MhKbKHrHnL9gMZN_FtQ




you wont kill the eggs unless you over heat them, roll em around or drop them -- incubator can be lower (recommended 31.5c, but you can have it as low as 28-29 full time, eggs will take longer to hatch, but if you have 33+ for a couple hours, the eggs will die) important to have a good quality thermostat


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 22, 2021)

Elise Salvio said:


> Okay that makes sense thanks for reply. I have looked on YouTube but all the videos are people from overseas. Is there any books you could recommend or informational websites because I’m pretty sure my female is pregnant and I really don’t want to kill the eggs when they are laid?



Snake reproduction doesn't change in different countries.

Pretty much everything which works on Ball Pythons will work for Carpets, especially in terms of incubation, but Carpets are popular abroad too. There's no shortage of information on incubating eggs, and other than that, offer a nesting box (many people don't even bother, it's not necessary).

Getting incubation right is your biggest focus. Carpet Eggs have no surprises and will hatch using any normal reptile egg incubation method. Around 31 degrees is about right.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Sep 22, 2021)

Herpetology said:


> https://www.thereallygoodbookshop.c...an-Pythons-Second-Edition-Edited-by-Mike-Swan this is a must for all new breeders in my opinion


I second that. Lots of valuable info in that book.


----------



## Elise Salvio (Sep 23, 2021)

Great thank you everyone this is a lot of help


----------

